# Applet im Browser ausfuehren



## bandy (23. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

wie kann man einen Applet-Programm im Browser ausfuehren, welche Schritte sind hierfuer notwendig?:bahnhof:

Hier ist mein Java Quellcode:


```
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JApplet;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JLabel;


public class AppletTextTauscher extends JApplet{
	
	private static final long serialVersionUID = -5720261564160836499L;

	private JLabel ausgabe1, ausgabe2;
	private JButton schaltflaeche1, schaltflaeche2;
	
	class SchaltflaechenListenerInner implements ActionListener{
		
		@Override
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			
			if (e.getActionCommand().equals("Text tauschen"))
				texteTauschen();
		}
	} 

		
	
	public void init() {
		ausgabe1 = new JLabel("Ich stehe eigentlich links");
		ausgabe2 = new JLabel("Und ich stehe eigentlich rechts");
		schaltflaeche1 = new JButton("Text tauschen");
		
		schaltflaeche2 = new JButton("Beenden");
		setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		add(ausgabe1);
		add(ausgabe2);
		add(schaltflaeche1);
		add(schaltflaeche2);
		
		schaltflaeche1.addActionListener(new SchaltflaechenListenerInner());
		
		schaltflaeche2.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			@Override
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				System.exit(0);
			}
		} );
	
		
	}
	
	
	private void texteTauschen() {
		
		String sichern;
		
		sichern = ausgabe1.getText();
		
		ausgabe1.setText(ausgabe2.getText());
	
		ausgabe2.setText(sichern);
	}
}
```


----------



## kay73 (23. Jan 2011)

Erstelle ein JAR-Archiv mit den Klassendateien. (Nicht zwingend nötig, aber dringend empfohlen)

```
jar cvf AppletTextTauscher.jar AppletTextTauscher*.class
```
So sieht es aus, wenn es geklappt hat:

```
Manifest wurde hinzugefügt.
Hinzufügen von: AppletTextTauscher$1.class (ein = 708) (aus = 422) (komprimiert 40 %)
Hinzufügen von: AppletTextTauscher.class (ein = 1636) (aus = 903) (komprimiert 44 %)
Hinzufügen von: AppletTextTauscher$SchaltflaechenListenerInner.class (ein = 933) (aus = 515) (komprimiert 44 %)
```

Kopiere das JAR in den Pfad des Servers.
Binde das Applet in eine Webseite ein, z. B. als 
	
	
	
	





```
texttauscher.html
```
 im selben Verzeichnis wie das JAR-File.

```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>TextTauscher</title>
	</head>
	<body>
		<applet archive="AppletTextTauscher.jar" code="AppletTextTauscher" width="400" height="400">
		</applet>
	</body>
</html>
```


----------



## bandy (23. Jan 2011)

kay73 hat gesagt.:


> [*]Kopiere das JAR in den Pfad des Servers.



Hallo kay73,

Danke fuer die Antwort, aber wollte und sollte es nur in einem Browser starten! Im Applet-Viewer laeuft es ja, zusaetzlich soll ich es im Browser testen und HTML-Code erstellen, als Abhilfe gibts ein Programm aus JDK dem bin-Ordner mit dem Namen HtmlConverter, habe aber nie benutzt und weiss nicht wie es geht. Server etc. ist mir noch zuviel, kommt aber spaeter noch!:rtfm:


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jan 2011)

FAQ lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/applets/4482-verweigert-browser-anzeige-java-applets.html


----------



## kay73 (23. Jan 2011)

bandy hat gesagt.:


> aber wollte und sollte es nur in einem Browser starten!



Scheint auch via 
	
	
	
	





```
file://
```
-Protokoll zu gehen. Wusste ich gar nicht. Fragt sich nur, ob alle Browser das zulassen. Du musst das archive-Attibut natürlich anpassen.

```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>TextTauscher</title>
	</head>
	<body>
		<applet archive="file:///var/www/AppletTextTauscher.jar" code="AppletTextTauscher" width="400" height="400">
		</applet>
	</body>
</html>
```


----------

